# Roland Gx-24 Problem



## BeansSTG (May 13, 2008)

Hey guys i have a problem that i hope someone can help me with.... i have had my cutter for about a year now and i noticed that i am getting areas of the design or even letters that looks like the blade skipped across and did n't cut all the way through... i just replaced the white plastic piece that goes under the blade and went through great efforts to get all the glue off and make sure it was lined up properly.... the only setting that was changed was the force. it is set at 110 now... no other configurations were messed with....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you could need blade replacement and double check what force is needed for the material you are cutting


----------



## BeansSTG (May 13, 2008)

it still does it with a new blade.... force is set to spec of the material...


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

You cant always go by what the material says.. I bet if you increase your force the problem will be solved..
It can depend on how your blade is set up too.. like how far up or down it is in the hold..

I always use a higher force then 110.


----------



## BeansSTG (May 13, 2008)

i tried increasing the pressure and it makes it worst..... im really lost with this problem


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The blade should only be sticking out about a half of a credit cards thickness. What material are you cutting?


----------



## UTIclothing (Oct 1, 2007)

i have had my roland gx24 about a year also now and i have noticed its not cutting clean lines like how i first bought.

on certain letter in t-shirt vinly its creates this almost a dash line effect just how the original post said.

anyone come across this problem or a solution.

we changed out blades and tried all force setting.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

What degree blade are you using?


----------



## mikelsgraphics (Jun 9, 2008)

hi all, my GX-24 is doing the same thing. it cuts everything that it cuts fine, but it just doesnt cut everything. i slowed it do so i could watch it cut. it will be cutting along a line and just stop and go to another part of the image and start cutting again. its a new blade. ive tryed different forces and depths. it acts like the parts the thats it misses are not even there.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

have you all checked your cutting strip?


----------



## mikelsgraphics (Jun 9, 2008)

the strip looks fine. the cutters only 4 months old. ive tryed another image and it missed 2 letters all together.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

are you using a different angle blade? 
Is it the side or bottom of the graphic or someplace in the middle this is happening?

if it's neither of these, maybe you can post a picture so we can see what is happening?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

hmm if its missing letters all together.. it sounds more like a communication problem with the computer to plotter then a cutting problem..
odd.


----------



## mikelsgraphics (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks all, i think its more of a communication to. just not sure how or what to do to fix it.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

if you arent sure, contact the company you bought it from and hopefully they can help you with it.


----------



## UTIclothing (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Whats up.

I am not sure what program you are using but I had fixed the missing letter problem before.

I am printing through Illustrator and I have to turn all my designs into a .01 stroke before I print it. If I try to print it as a fill, It will miss parts of the design. Weird, Yes. Fixed with .01 stroke, Yes.

See if it makes a difference. 


And as for the jagged lines, I had contacted Roland and ordered a new Blade Holder. We will see if that fixes anything and I will get back to you guys.
Thanks
-uti


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Does your area have static electricity in area of plotter (do you get shocked when walking around room an touching something)?
If so this may be causing your communication problem!


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

maybe requesting a new cable would help out just to try something you haven't yet.....i just bought one and now i am feeling not so confident about it


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

pls let us know what you found out, and if you got the problem fixed.


----------



## UTIclothing (Oct 1, 2007)

Well i received the new Blade Holder. I had bought the aluminum one, And NO change what so ever. Still cuts jagged lines and still doesnt cut small detail anymore. 

I have talked to tech support and they suggested buying the new blade protector thing. That white strip.

So ive purchased one of these and we will see how it goes tomarrow. If this does not work, I will be sending it in to Roland.


----------



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

vinyl signs said:


> Does your area have static electricity in area of plotter (do you get shocked when walking around room an touching something)?
> If so this may be causing your communication problem!


So How do I get rid of the static around my plotter?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Try setting it up in a different room and see how that goes.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

UTIclothing said:


> i have had my roland gx24 about a year also now and i have noticed its not cutting clean lines like how i first bought.
> 
> on certain letter in t-shirt vinly its creates this almost a dash line effect just how the original post said.
> 
> ...


When changing blades are you guy's using the good blades?The reason im asking is because i had a problem similar to what you guy's are having. Realized it was the cheapy blades ibought from ebay.Also try this PDF and see if this works i got it from the uscutterforum


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Has anyone tried reinstalling their software?


----------



## mikelsgraphics (Jun 9, 2008)

I've cut several things with no trouble now so i tryed to cut one that im haveing trouble with and it still doesn't cut correctly. Maybe its something in my artwork, but i dont see how. Ive looked and looked at the artwork and i don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Ha wierd, My GX-24 did the same thing. With the dotted lines, and not really cutting very cleanly. 

I replaced the blade and it works fine. 

Cheep ebay blades too


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have heard great things about the clean cut blade. It's not cheap but they say it last a long time. .... JB


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I started having the same problem I bought a program to clean and fix registry error files stuck on my computer and now everything works good again. Also have you checked with Roland to see if you software driver is up to date?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Also you need to zoom way in on the cutting out line to make sure that their are no small breaks in between cutting line.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

UTIclothing said:


> Well i received the new Blade Holder. I had bought the aluminum one, And NO change what so ever. Still cuts jagged lines and still doesnt cut small detail anymore.
> 
> I have talked to tech support and they suggested buying the new blade protector thing. That white strip.
> 
> So ive purchased one of these and we will see how it goes tomarrow. If this does not work, I will be sending it in to Roland.


Does this model of Roland have an offset setting? If so, have you changed it based on the degree of blade you're using?

I would increase it slightly (by .1mm) and test, increase a little more and test again if the first change does not help.

AB


----------



## davej42 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the same problem with not one new GX24 but with 2 of them. 1 just a year old and the other 18 months. I have sent both to my supplier twice. Got one back and it worked great on the first 3 yards or so of material i cut but now it is dash cutting again (also called stitch cutting). The other is still being repaired. They replaced the carriage and motor on this one and it lasted about 10 hours. 

After looking at the posts here i see there seems to be an issue with the GX24. At any rate i sent an email to my supplier tonight and told them i want 2 new plotters. Fortunately we have a lemon law were i live so they will have to replace them. 

I had heard that Roland was suppose to be the top of the line but i have seen anything but with these two products. 
Dave


----------



## licious (May 13, 2010)

davej42 said:


> I have the same problem with not one new GX24 but with 2 of them. 1 just a year old and the other 18 months. I have sent both to my supplier twice. Got one back and it worked great on the first 3 yards or so of material i cut but now it is dash cutting again (also called stitch cutting). The other is still being repaired. They replaced the carriage and motor on this one and it lasted about 10 hours.
> 
> After looking at the posts here i see there seems to be an issue with the GX24. At any rate i sent an email to my supplier tonight and told them i want 2 new plotters. Fortunately we have a lemon law were i live so they will have to replace them.
> 
> ...


Quote:















Originally Posted by *WUNATEY*



















_I have a roland cutter which used to do the same, I thought the same as you that the machine required a new cutter, this was not the problem what was happening was the cutter blade was not turning, I put a* drop of oil* on the cutter head and it has never done it since, hope you have the same result
Cheers
Malcolm


_This worked perfectly for me , have had the jumping cut lines for a while. But no more.


----------

